# Kliche' Mini Mod true-bypass / buffer switch?



## frankenteletron (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello! Wondering if it would be possible, or even make sense, to build a Kliche' Mini and mod it so that the bypass/buffer can be turned off/on? 

Depending on where I put the pedal on my board I may not prefer to have the buffer on in some configurations. If I remember correctly, I believe there is a Klon type pedal out there that has this feature. I'd love to know and mod my Kliche' Mini with it.

If it sounds feasible, would anyone here be interested in making a diagram?


----------



## caiofilipini (Apr 21, 2021)

I haven't looked at the schematic, but the Aion Refractor board has an internal 4PDT switch that does exactly that:



			https://aionfx.com/app/files/docs/refractor_documentation.pdf


----------



## frankenteletron (Apr 24, 2021)

Nice! I wonder what if it might eventually be an add-on product available in the future for these Kliche' Mini pcbs as a mod? Hint, hint.


----------

